# How Long Til Death?



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2009)

There are quite a few "life expectancy quizzes out there... this one has I think a better line of questions than most. 
http://gosset.wharton.upenn.edu/~foster/mortality/perl/CalcForm.html

My results 
*



			Life Expectancy: 78.65
Lower Quartile : 71.27
Median Lifetime: 79.74
Upper Quartile : 86.85
		
Click to expand...

*
What are yours? 

This is an additional analysis to help you realize how much MORE life you'd have if you quit certain things.
For mine... 


> *If you do not smoke, your life expectancy would be 2.75 years longer
> If you do not drive, your life expectancy would be 0.03 years longer
> Having a life free from major stress has maximized your life expectancy
> If you become a conditioning exercizer, your life expectancy would be 0.48 years longer
> ...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2009)

Minor complaints:

I cannot have 2-3 drinks per day, being a diabetic.  So that's not correct about it extending my life expectancy.

I can't do much about my job stress.  I am not in charge of that.

And the fitness table instructions do not make sense.  Increase 1% per minute WHAT?  Incline or MPH?  I doubt incline, since the things don't go up past 5 degrees or so.

Anyway, I'm a monster on the treadmill.  45-50 minutes, somewhere north of 3 miles, three times a week, walking and running, between 3.8 and 5.5 mph, inclines between 0 and 3 degrees.  I don't know if I'm 'in shape' compared to most, but I'm pretty happy with the direction of my fitness.

Life Expectancy Results
Life Expectancy: 77.13
Lower Quartile : 68.77
Median Lifetime: 78.82
Upper Quartile : 86.58

Analysis Results
Not smoking is a great choice! Your life expectancy is maximized by not smoking
If you have 2-3 drinks per day, your life expectancy would be 0.19 years longer
If you do not drive, your life expectancy would be 0.05 years longer
If you do not have any stress listed in the table, your life expectancy would be 1.38 years longer
Being a conditioning exercizer has maximized your life expectancy
If you consume all 5 types of food everyday, your life expectancy would be 0.00 years longer
Not having any sexual partner has minimized your risk of AIDS
Having between 7 and 8 hours of sleep a day has maximized your life expectancy

If all of the above choices are adopted, your life expectancy would be 1.59 years longer


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 5, 2009)

How exactly will having 2-3 drinks per day extend your life expectancy??


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> How exactly will having 2-3 drinks per day extend your life expectancy??



Well, it won't extend mine.  I'm just posting what the thing said.

However, for normal (non-diabetic and non-alcoholic) people, supposedly it does:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16173568/wid/11915773


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 5, 2009)

*Life Expectancy: 93.04
Lower Quartile : 86.56
Median Lifetime: 95.19
Upper Quartile : 102.53*

*Analysis Results*

*Not smoking is a great choice! Your life expectancy is maximized by not smoking
If you have 2-3 drinks per day, your life expectancy would be 0.01 years longer
If you do not drive, your life expectancy would be 0.02 years longer
If you do not have any stress listed in the table, your life expectancy would be 0.37 years longer
Being a conditioning exercizer has maximized your life expectancy
If you consume all 5 types of food everyday, your life expectancy would be 0.85 years longer
If you do not have any sexual partner, your life expectancy would be 0.02 years longer
If you sleep 7 hours a day, your life expectancy would be 0.24 years longer

If all of the above choices are adopted, your life expectancy would be 1.41 years longer*


Guess I'm doing okay.
*
*


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 5, 2009)

> *Life Expectancy: 85.05*
> *Lower Quartile : 77.27*
> *Median Lifetime: 86.84*
> *Upper Quartile : 94.54*
> ...


Don't drive, don't have sex, and I might eke out another .71 year. The makers of this survey have mistaken living with merely being alive.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's mine.



> *Life Expectancy Results*
> 
> * Life Expectancy: 79.53
> Lower Quartile : 72.02
> ...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 5, 2009)

*Life Expectancy: 81.16
Lower Quartile : 73.53
Median Lifetime: 82.71
Upper Quartile : 90.00*


I hate those BMI questions...
Yes I'm 5'6" and 190#, but I'm not overweight!! 
I plan on living forever, I plan on being a huge pain in the *** to my kids and grandkids...


----------



## elder999 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Life Expectancy Results*

*Life Expectancy: 81.52
Lower Quartile : 72.09
Median Lifetime: 83.02
Upper Quartile : 91.41*


What a crock.......:lfao:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2009)

*Here is mine.
*


> *Life Expectancy: 86.97
> Lower Quartile : 80.23
> Median Lifetime: 89.07
> Upper Quartile : 95.80*


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 5, 2009)

> *Life Expectancy Results*
> 
> *Life Expectancy: 77.51
> Lower Quartile : 67.82
> ...


 
I doubt it....

My mom's side has a serious history of cardio-vascular issues...

My family doctor once told me I was a "ticking time bomb" and that my genetics would eventually catch up to me no matter how much I excercise. 

I really doubt I'll live to see retirment age.


----------



## K-man (Oct 5, 2009)

> *Life Expectancy Results*
> 
> *Life Expectancy: 89.69
> Lower Quartile : 82.03
> ...




Had to equate living in Australia with California but apart from that  I should be around for a while.


----------



## grydth (Oct 5, 2009)

This is all fun for web sites and insurance actuaries, but what's it mean when you could drop dead from a stroke while reading th


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh!  Is there a doctor in the house??


----------



## zDom (Oct 6, 2009)

Contrary to my wishes in my teens and twenties, I have decided I am aiming to live to the ripe ol' age of 120.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> *Life Expectancy: 81.16
> Lower Quartile : 73.53
> Median Lifetime: 82.71
> Upper Quartile : 90.00*
> ...


Well you keep on being a huge pain in the *** and forever is going to be a LOT shorter than you thought. :lol:


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 6, 2009)

Heres is mine

Life Expectancy: 85.94
Lower Quartile : 79.10
Median Lifetime: 88.03
Upper Quartile : 94.73

Damn if I new that I was going to get that old I would have taken better care of myself!!!


----------



## Haze (Oct 6, 2009)

*Life Expectancy: 84.00
Lower Quartile : 76.30
Median Lifetime: 84.95
Upper Quartile : 92.09*

I hope my money lasts that long!!!!


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 24, 2009)

*Life Expectancy: 75.26
Lower Quartile : 66.05
Median Lifetime: 78.28
Upper Quartile : 87.67
*

*Analysis Results*

* Not smoking is a great choice! Your life expectancy is maximized by not smoking
If you have 2-3 drinks per day, your life expectancy would be 0.39 years longer
If you do not drive, your life expectancy would be 0.05 years longer
If you do not have any stress listed in the table, your life expectancy would be 0.93 years longer
If you become a conditioning exercizer, your life expectancy would be 0.65 years longer
If you consume all 5 types of food everyday, your life expectancy would be 1.21 years longer
If you do not have any sexual partner, your life expectancy would be 1.38 years longer
If you sleep 7 hours a day, your life expectancy would be 1.72 years longer
If all of the above choices are adopted, your life expectancy would be 5.97 years longer*

looks like previous health problems and family history of health problems really shorten the life expectancy.


----------

